# Needs TLC Boss 9'2" Poly V Plow RT3



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Selling a 9'2" Boss Plow like the title says.

It needs two welds, one on the drivers side wing, and the center horizontal pin surround.

Everything works. Drivers side hydro cylinder is leaking and needs to be replaced. All lights work!

We were going to weld and keep the plow, but we would like to sell to try and upgrade to an EXT. Will Post pictures below


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Price is 1,600


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Even if you use it the way it is its better than the ext....
Good price though...


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Even if you use it the way it is its better than the ext....
> Good price though...


I've read some of the bad things on the EXT on here...but also read the 2nd year and newer were better as they used different steel and such?

Maybe we should just stick with what we know, V plows


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Get a V with wings


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you are used to the flat top get a vxt or dxt, they throw way better, and you can get wings...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't believe you put that POS on that new Ford. Sometimes you just gotta start all new.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

WIPensFan said:


> I can't believe you put that POS on that new Ford. Sometimes you just gotta start all new.


10 year old 9'2" will plow just as much snow as a brand new 9'2" plow. Just like 3000 hour skids will plow just as much as brand new ones.

They all break, and when they do whether it's warranty or not it's not plowing snow. Long as it looks presentable who cares?


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Get a V with wings


This is what we were going to try if we didn't go EXT



Mr.Markus said:


> If you are used to the flat top get a vxt or dxt, they throw way better, and you can get wings...


We have multiple 8'2 VXT plows and love them.



WIPensFan said:


> I can't believe you put that POS on that new Ford. Sometimes you just gotta start all new.


I'm glad it concerns you so much. Thanks for your input! But generally this is not the plow on this truck. I hope it makes you happier to find out there Is normally an 8'2" VXT that is 2 years old on this truck.



John_DeereGreen said:


> 10 year old 9'2" will plow just as much snow as a brand new 9'2" plow. Just like 3000 hour skids will plow just as much as brand new ones.
> 
> They all break, and when they do whether it's warranty or not it's not plowing snow. Long as it looks presentable who cares?


Agreed. This plow has served its purpose for us. And will definitely have more years of use with some TLC.

A picture to make WIpensfan happy.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What all does it come with ??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hahaha...✌


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> What all does it come with ??


For 1600 you should be happy you're getting a plow that can go straight on a truck and push snow immediately.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I agree...however it is not going on a truck. 

Needing other parts too.

He is a good guy and close...I was hoping he was including the truck 

Not certain about the repairs though ?? and is that center pin bent ??


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Well I agree...however it is not going on a truck.
> 
> Needing other parts too.
> 
> ...


You can have the truck, and the payment! Lol

I don't believe the center pin is bent, we stopped using it as soon as we noticed the weld was broken. It's on that truck right now to show someone it all works and move it around the yard.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Payments ?? I thought you owned it free and clear ?  

Might stop over tomorrow..
will call first.

Unless you are busy plowing H2O or salting...

Let that cop know I am within weight limits.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh...and my plates are exposed and lighted.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

sold


----------

